# How many Deer have your dogs caught ??



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2015)

Just a question.
How many mature health deer have your dogs caught ? If they did catch one, How long did it take ?

The reason I'm asking,there is a thread about some house dogs catching a mature buck.  I am wondering.

Thanks & good luck hunting.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 8, 2015)

I had a three legged terrier mix one time that would either catch the deer he was running or tree it.




Started deer dogging when I was 5.  Never seen it happen.  Guess me and every other I've ever hunted with just had sorry dogs.  Maybe we should cross some stuff up with housedogs lol


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 8, 2015)

Seen it happen to a very small yearling but not a mature healthy deer not even after running the deer for hours at a time....an Injured deer thats another story


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 8, 2015)

You are stressing at least regular healthy right? not shot up or car hit?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2015)

ghost8026 said:


> Seen it happen to a very small yearling but not a mature healthy deer not even after running the deer for hours at a time....an Injured deer thats another story



Have you ever seen them add fresh dogs on a buck after he crossed a road ahead of the other pack ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> I had a three legged terrier mix one time that would either catch the deer he was running or tree it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I've put a few miles on myself trin to catch em.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Have you ever seen them add fresh dogs on a buck after he crossed a road ahead of the other pack ?




Regularly.  If I ever get a pack that will catch one I will be sure buy a go-pro for each of them to wear while they do it.   I will pay for them in stud fees


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 8, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> I had a three legged terrier mix one time that would either catch the deer he was running or tree it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered a mountain feist pup out of Tennessee to make a squirrel dog out of. When the pup was about a year old I showed her to an old fellow at the country store. He was also Geetchie talking but a different brogue than me. He said, " a dawg lock thot'll scare a dare clean out de droive. A dare can't stand the thought of a silent varmint nippin at his yankles."


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I ordered a mountain feist pup out of Tennessee to make a squirrel dog out of. When the pup was about a year old I showed her to an old fellow at the country store. He was also Geetchie talking but a different brogue than me. He said, " a dawg lock thot'll scare a dare clean out de droive. A dare can't stand the thought of a silent varmint nippin at his yankles."



Oh yeah


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea at times we have turned out fresh dogs on them after crossing and they still dont catch them


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 8, 2015)

ghost8026 said:


> Yea at times we have turned out fresh dogs on them after crossing and they still dont catch them



Heck, I have turned out dogs I done caught up early night cause I like riding around hunting up dogs is the best part. And maybe havin a taste. I ain't never had a dog come back fuller than when he left out ever. Except for one and he was a yard dog jumped in the box and he went straight to an old ladies house and spent the day. Came back with a pink ribbon on his collar. I really don't think he would go back there again if I gave him another chance.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 9, 2015)

We caught one 9pt after running him for 2.5 hours but we would have never caught him if he hadn't have run into a thigh-deep mud swamp. We had over 48 different dogs on him over the entire race and packed to it every time he crossed and caught the behind dogs. He was still 10 mins ahead of them. He bogged down in the mud and never broke the bay so we took him out. 

You will hardly ever catch a healthy deer and we run with some of the fastest, strongest july and walker dogs and pack to the race with fresh dogs on every crossing. Now a wounded deer is a different story. House dogs would hardly ever stand a chance of catching a  healthy deer, I doubt they would stand a chance of catching a wounded deer honestly. A wounded rack buck will rip up some dogs too if they come close to his head and split them open with their feet.


----------



## drewbender (Jan 9, 2015)

Ive never seen them catch a full grown healthy deer. I have seen plenty with just a few buckshot in them to slow them down get pulled down, or a fawn not even as big as the dogs maybe but the biologist contend that is why they dont want dog training or hunting until the fawns are big enough to escape.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 9, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> we run with some of the fastest, strongest july and walker dogs and pack to the race with fresh dogs on every crossing.



I have learned just very recently that what you we need are a bunch of 14 year old labs


----------



## Riverrat84 (Jan 9, 2015)

There ain't no way a hound will catch a healthy deer in the thick geechee river swamps we hunt, deer definitly has the upper hand. Most of the time they are just tippin ahead of even the fastest of our dogs in no real hurry at all.


----------



## Redman54 (Jan 9, 2015)

I've dog hunted my entire life. I've never had any of my dogs, or club members dogs catch a healthy deer. They have caught a wounded one but never a healthy deer.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 9, 2015)

I have never in my life seen anybody turn fresh dogs in on one that was up and running. There's still too many left still bedded down in the drive.  The purpose is to get deer up and moving.  This ain't a bear hunt expecting to bring one to bay. I ain't sure about anybody that would turn in fresh dogs on a deer. I don't think they know what they are doing. Must be trying to train puppies or something. Or ain't got much of a place to hunt.


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 9, 2015)

Turn fresh dogs out on em if they get ahead of the dogs aways after crossin through a few blocks or swamps tryin keep him up and movin before he goes and slings em on another deer


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I have never in my life seen anybody turn fresh dogs in on one that was up and running. There's still too many left still bedded down in the drive.  The purpose is to get deer up and moving.  This ain't a bear hunt expecting to bring one to bay. I ain't sure about anybody that would turn in fresh dogs on a deer. I don't think they know what they are doing. Must be trying to train puppies or something. Or ain't got much of a place to hunt.



Well thats your little world ,scrapy. When U grow-up and get into our little world of why we do thing,then U can come back & talk to us.
Thanks for your .ooooo2 worth.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I have never in my life seen anybody turn fresh dogs in on one that was up and running. There's still too many left still bedded down in the drive.  The purpose is to get deer up and moving.  This ain't a bear hunt expecting to bring one to bay. I ain't sure about anybody that would turn in fresh dogs on a deer. I don't think they know what they are doing. Must be trying to train puppies or something. Or ain't got much of a place to hunt.



When we get after a buck we want it works out good.  A buck can get ahead of even the best dogs.  Pressure stays on and the bobbing and cutting stops and he starts running in a straight line instead of slipping around looking for a spot.  That's when he makes a mistake.

It happens a bunch so you can be sure about us


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2015)

Yep thats it.


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 9, 2015)

When I dog hunted in north carliona last year one of the guys had a dog named psyco. He caught 2 deer and killed them that hadn't been shot or hit by a car. I personally saw him catch and kill a coyote hunting one day


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Jan 9, 2015)

i've never seen a full grown, healthy deer get caught.  i've saw yerlins get caught but not a healthy grown one


----------



## mikelowery9 (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had my dogs on the heels of several healthy deer. With that being said it was because the deer simply let them be that close. If a grown deer wants to walk away from a dog and leave him several blocks behind I assure you he will. Deer are born with the ability to pick em up and put em down faster than anything to ever come out of a dog box. I've seen just about anything you can imagine turned out on a deer and not once have I seen a dog catch a healthy deer. There are some fellas running speed demons and catching coyotes in Kansas, they may stand a chance but I don't think they have the endurance to outlast a deer. A fella tells you he has the fastest dogs in all the lands, show him KS coyote hunt on YouTube. Them boys will show you what speed is all about.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Jan 10, 2015)

mikelowery9 said:


> I've had my dogs on the heels of several healthy deer. With that being said it was because the deer simply let them be that close. If a grown deer wants to walk away from a dog and leave him several blocks behind I assure you he will. Deer are born with the ability to pick em up and put em down faster than anything to ever come out of a dog box. I've seen just about anything you can imagine turned out on a deer and not once have I seen a dog catch a healthy deer. There are some fellas running speed demons and catching coyotes in Kansas, they may stand a chance but I don't think they have the endurance to outlast a deer. A fella tells you he has the fastest dogs in all the lands, show him KS coyote hunt on YouTube. Them boys will show you what speed is all about.



Id imagine you take them YouTube dogs and turn them loose in our part of the country they'd be worthless. Way too thick, they would bleed to death when they hit one them bamboo briers at 90 mph


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 10, 2015)

Been dog hunting 45 years....had the opportunity  to hunt around every breed of dogs..never seen a pack of dogs catch a healthy deer.....I can remember a certain race where we ran a buck for about 6 hours before killing him...that was in the 70's when you could do that...but alot of fairytale stories will surface in this post...this is not the place for those stories. ...our sport takes enough heat as it is.....our sport bares the blame for every dog n deer incident that happens.....so just to answer the question....for a group of house dogs , stray dogs or coytes to catch a healthy deer...would be highly unlikely. ...if it was injured , sick or became entangled in something , then its very possible....if its healthy and has somewhere to run , 99% of the time it can get away...fawns and yearlings are a different story .....hogs , c oyotes and stray dogs can kill lots of fawns.....so the answer to the question Kmick is....yes it can happen , but it is a very isolated occurrence when it does


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 10, 2015)

You should have read the fairytale stories in the fake picture thread that inspired this thread. Every basset hound and weenie dog that ain't chained has caught a mature buck to hear some tell it


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 10, 2015)

I can only imagine them....thats the reason I encourage all the response's to be to the point of the question asked....us doghunters have a vivid imagination of things also....just didn't want us to add to the fire....oh I guess we should all get weenie dogs instead of  walkers....lol


----------



## mikelowery9 (Jan 10, 2015)

Riverrat84 said:


> Id imagine you take them YouTube dogs and turn them loose in our part of the country they'd be worthless. Way too thick, they would bleed to death when they hit one them bamboo briers at 90 mph



I agree, but they are impressive in a field. Big block of pines you better have your act together when they bring one across the road. I have no use for them but I wouldn't mind seeing em stretch one out across a field to see how close they could get to ole Bucky.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 11, 2015)

*How Many Deer have Your Dogs Caught?*



Scrapy said:


> Heck, I have turned out dogs I done caught up early night cause _I like riding around hunting up dogs is the best part._



After 40 years of chasing after hounds in the flatwoods, I have never heard a hunter say that the best part of the chase is riding around at night rounding up lost dogs.

I had suspected there was something a little odd about Scrapy, and this confirms it.  I have driven probably 100,000 miles hunting lost hounds, but none of it was what I would call good sport.  Certainly not the best part of the hunt.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 12, 2015)

Buddy of mine had a greyhound/walker cross that was constantly on the butt of the deer and seen plenty of dogs (mostly cutting, tight-lipped fox pen dogs that know how to cut right) be so close you'd not want to shoot buckshot down the road. Those coyote dogs are fast but it's much tougher to run one in woods where a decent nose is required.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 12, 2015)

I want my dogs back as quick as I can so I can hunt again but I will say I've had a lot of fun riding and tracking dogs after it got dark.  It was all from CensoredCensored'ing on the CB and camaraderie and the like though. Adding tracking collars cut most of that out.  If I get close enough I can call mine out of a swamp.


----------



## rvick (Jan 12, 2015)

Zero. Yearlings & wounded deer, yes, but I've never seen a hound or hounds catch a healthy mature whitetail  deer.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 12, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> After 40 years of chasing after hounds in the flatwoods, I have never heard a hunter say that the best part of the chase is riding around at night rounding up lost dogs.
> 
> I had suspected there was something a little odd about Scrapy, and this confirms it.  I have driven probably 100,000 miles hunting lost hounds, but none of it was what I would call good sport.  Certainly not the best part of the hunt.



I don't mind giving a little more explanation about catching up dogs IF I get a better explanation as to why folks would go turning in fresh dogs at each crossing. That's was it where you could hunt the whole county? 

I have only done it a time or two and the reason was lots of drivers had 3 to six dogs. Maybe 40 to 50 standers would show up on a good day particularly if they heard there might be a dove hunt that afternoon. Anyway the dogs would get out of the drive and things got pretty quiet. Then some dogs would get back in the drive and get some more deer going. These were not foxpen walkers back then. They liable to be a mixed up bunch of hounds  that made a pack. Some dogs were better than others. Some would run a half mile and break off and come on back.  even the long runners would run for hours and still be somewhere on the plantation we were hunting but outside the drive and be back or headed back about dark.

Standers got their drawing of meat and took off. Drivers would wait and call dogs. Most having a taste while doing it and still be on private dirt roads on the plantation. The kinds of dogs we would turn out were the kind that probably would not hunt and just trot the road back to the meeting up place. So it is not like we were making mad dashes trying to cut off dogs before they got to a main road. It was just a way that when a driver had all his dogs and was leaving that other drivers could tell that driver to call their wives when he got home and tell them they were still calling dogs AND be truthful about it.  

Still can't understand turning in fresh dogs on a deer that is out of the drive going who knows where. We didn't have cellphones , CB radios, Tracking collars, GPS . Also a half dozen pickup trucks keeping up with the chase. No wonder some have ridden 100,000 miles catching them though. Maybe some explanation on turning a deer drive into a bear hunt with fresh dogs would help me understand.

Catching a deer healthy deer here with any one pack of dogs won't happen.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 13, 2015)

We hunt on 100,000 acres and honestly can keep running one for over 160,000 acres if he crosses into another club, then he can swim the gulf or turn back. If the dogs aren't nipping at his heals then we pack to it is why. We do run and gun in trucks not the slow style with standers so we want the most pressure applied to the buck at all times so he will cross roads and be pressured while doing it. The few bucks that live after 1.5 yrs old are more conditioned than the best Olympic runners lol. 

We have 6-8 trucks and probably average 8 dogs each truck as well. That old dog drive/stander style was fun they did in GA when I was a kid but is too boring for me now.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 13, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> We hunt on 100,000 acres and honestly can keep running one for over 160,000 acres if he crosses into another club, then he can swim the gulf or turn back. If the dogs aren't nipping at his heals then we pack to it is why. We do run and gun in trucks not the slow style with standers so we want the most pressure applied to the buck at all times so he will cross roads. The few bucks that live after 1.5 yrs old are more conditioned than the best Olympic runners lol.
> 
> We have 6-8 trucks and probably average 8 dogs each truck as well. That old stander style was fun when I was a kid but is too boring for me now.



That makes sense. Glad you have a place that can handle that.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 25, 2015)

Ten four on that


----------



## Son (Jan 26, 2015)

I once had an airedale/redbone cross that would catch a deer because he wouldn't bark, and was usually way ahead of the pack. He was my best hog catch dog, so i didn't run him with the deer hounds. But sometimes they got on a deer.  I've found house dogs in our woods with fresh killed fawns. On mature deer, back in my day of hounds, have watched deer stop and wait on the hounds, as though playing games with em.  I've also had folks call me from two counties away to come get my dogs. Will never know if the dogs actually ran that far, or somebody picked em up and hunted them in the county where found. Some of that went on back in the 60's.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 26, 2015)

Son said:


> I once had an airedale/redbone cross that would catch a deer because he wouldn't bark, and was usually way ahead of the pack. He was my best hog catch dog, so i didn't run him with the deer hounds. But sometimes they got on a deer.  I've found house dogs in our woods with fresh killed fawns. On mature deer, back in my day of hounds, have watched deer stop and wait on the hounds, as though playing games with em.  I've also had folks call me from two counties away to come get my dogs. Will never know if the dogs actually ran that far, or somebody picked em up and hunted them in the county where found. Some of that went on back in the 60's.



Back in the stone ages before tracking collars we had a jamup cold nose female that would pick up a trail of a stinky buck and stay with it until she got him up.  Sometimes she was more curse than blessing.  We lost track of her once and happened to find her 20 miles away on the other side of the river when we were looking for more dogs.  She had been gone for two weeks.  She was in another fellers dogbox and they were getting ready to turn out.  All he could say was "he caught a bunch of dogs that morning and must have just picked her up"  At the time there wasn't a whole lot you could say (out loud anyway.)


----------

